# Pullet or roo?



## Hardboiled (May 13, 2017)

I just got these two. The mostly white one is definitely a leghorn cross and I think the one with more black on it is too... but I think that one might be a too. What do you think?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wishing4wings (May 13, 2017)

Your pictures didn't load.


----------



## Hardboiled (May 13, 2017)

Hmmm. Not sure why. Oh well. I'll try to wait for byc to come back.


----------

